

Daily Code Drills - SingAlong
http://drills.learncodethehardway.org/

======
nicholassmith
So I had a go. It's interesting, it seems like it could be useful but it's not
really going "Here's some Ruby stuff that's useful on a daily basis" and it's
more copy this line as well as you can in 10 minutes. It might help with
muscle memory learning, but I didn't feel it helped get my brain anymore Ruby
geared. YMMV.

~~~
pohl
I had a similar experience with actual push-ups: I did a few one day, didn't
feel like it helped, and dismissed the whole idea.

~~~
nicholassmith
Ah notice how I'm carefully saying I didn't think it helped _my_ learning, not
that it was useless. Some people probably wouldn't find pushups as useful in
their exercise routines as others ;)

------
drcongo
I get a blank page here: <http://drills.learncodethehardway.org/python/> in
Safari 5.1.5 on OS X 10.7.3

